

 Today’s Google Doodle is a fun game in honor of Doctor Who’s 50th anniversary  - iamtechaddict
http://thenextweb.com/shareables/2013/11/22/todays-google-doodle-is-a-fun-game-in-honor-of-doctor-whos-50th-anniversary/

======
marquis
Direct link to see it: [https://www.google.com.sg](https://www.google.com.sg)

I grew up watching Doctor Who, hiding behind the sofa when there were Daleks.
I can't play this game without shivering.

~~~
untothebreach
That's awesome. I heard an interview with Neil Gaiman where he describes a
similar response to the Daleks. I have heard that DW is technically considered
a kids show in the U.K., which surprised me because it seems a bit scary for
kids, at times.

~~~
arethuza
Being scared witless by DW at a tender age is practically a national tradition
here in the UK.

~~~
awjr
A cushion was a mandatory tool while watching it as a kid. I can even remember
hiding behind the sofa.

For some reason I have an image of some sort of jelly fish monster, a
lighthouse, Tom Baker, and myself hiding behind the sofa.

What's quite funny is that my daughter loves it but refuses to watch ANY
episode with the Angels in it, well not without me in the room. That's the way
it should be :)

(Blink get's to me. Awesome writing.)

~~~
mayanksinghal
Blink was a awesome episode. I have used it to convert at least 4 civvies into
Whovians. However, I think Doctor Who is getting less and less scary and more
and more dramatic/epic. Oh the other hand, I started watching DW when I was
already 20 years old - I don't think Daleks are that scary to 20 year olds as
they are to 8 year olds :)

~~~
arethuza
I don't remember being scared by Daleks - but the giant maggots in "The Green
Death" scared me silly.

~~~
walshemj
Dito it was the cybermen and the macra terror that really scared me rather
than the daleks.

BTW the BBC program on the early days of Dr Who is amazing and the ending is
properly tear jerking (Hartnels last recoding and he looks across and sees
matt smith)

------
epo
Doctor Who was first broadcast in the UK on November the 23rd 1963. To be
accurate the Google doodle shouldn't be visible in your country before the
23rd. That said, it is early afternoon of the 22nd in the UK, the doodle
wasn't visible on google.co.uk late morning but it is now.

------
martijn_himself
Not to spoil the fun but does anyone know if there is a URL I can use that
will display the plain Google search page without the Doodle?

~~~
untothebreach
I guess it depends on where you are...here in the U.S., www.google.com doesn't
show me any doodle, I had to go to the link in the article to see it. Maybe
try [[https://encrypted.google.com/](https://encrypted.google.com/)]?

------
sbisson
It's somewhat reminiscent of the ROM-based BBC Micro game Doctor Who and The
Mines of Terror. Minus the programmable robot cat.

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Doctor_Who_and_the_Mines_of_Ter...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Doctor_Who_and_the_Mines_of_Terror)

------
rohitv
And here's the js source:
[https://www.google.ca/logos/2013/drwho/drwho13-3.js](https://www.google.ca/logos/2013/drwho/drwho13-3.js)

------
aaron695
Having had this for 8 hours at work it was a pain in the arse (Especially
since I use chrome)

Google is not a game, if I want to play games I'll do it in my own time. I
don't need more distractions shoved down my throat.

[edit] And for those who don't get it, it's a massive image continuously
moving on your browser you can't easily get rid of. (Ironically I changed to
the uk version of Google to get rid of it)

~~~
simias
Why don't you use your browser's search bar? I hadn't seen this doodle until I
saw this post on HN because I never ever load google's homepage anymore.

~~~
aaron695
On chrome, same same. Default blank tab is image.

------
pvnick
Oh. My. God. it's almost here. Snuck up on me! Gotta quickly rewatch the last
couple episodes.

------
uptown
Except in the US.

~~~
timje1
There's a link in the article. It's not even a very long article...

~~~
uptown
I'm not disputing that - just pointing out that I'm surprised they didn't
include the US in this one since there's a non-trivial percentage of the
population that would have enjoyed it.

~~~
jasonlfunk
Today is also the 50th anniversary of the assignation of JFK. There probably
would have been backlash to celebrate the 50th anniversary of Dr Who instead,
so they decided to just do nothing.

~~~
maxerickson
It's (nearly) tomorrow in Singapore. I imagine the U.S. will see it when we
get there.

